# How would you change this bathroom



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

It's the vanity. Sorry. That's the same as the bureau & bedside table I was given with my canopy bed @ 8.:vs_box:

I guess you could simplify the lights, & mirrors. A Southwestern vibe might turn the pink of the shower into a more desert look.


----------



## greenwillow (Apr 2, 2016)

The house is part adobe, so you hit that right on the head. :smile:


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

I agree with Nik, loose the separate mirrors and lights. Put in a wall size mirror and full length light bar.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

And change out or remove that towel rack above the toilet.

and the towel rings.

and the stuff hanging on the wall.

Maybe paint the walls a sand color or whatever, to compliment the tile.


----------



## greenwillow (Apr 2, 2016)

ZZZZZ said:


> And change out or remove that towel rack above the toilet.
> 
> and the towel rings.
> 
> ...


Hopefully the stuff on the walls will be removed by the owners when they leave. 
I agree on the walls, indeed the entire house is too glaringly white for my taste. 

If I find a color I like for the walls, perhaps I could paint the vanity the same color, only with a little deeper tone.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Put in a vanity in a dark wood shade much like the frames on the mirrors.


----------



## greenwillow (Apr 2, 2016)

ChuckF. said:


> Put in a vanity in a dark wood shade much like the frames on the mirrors.


I would so love to do that, but my DH is going to push back- there's nothing wrong with this vanity.:vs_no_no_no:


----------



## GoldenIGal (May 30, 2016)

If you can't replace the vanity then maybe you could paint it with chalk paint and make it a darker color to match the dark colors of the mirrors, lights and brown fixtures.


----------



## greenwillow (Apr 2, 2016)

GoldenIGal said:


> If you can't replace the vanity then maybe you could paint it with chalk paint and make it a darker color to match the dark colors of the mirrors, lights and brown fixtures.


Thanks! I'm leaning that way. Also, now that we are in the house and the extra doo-dads are gone, it's not quite so fussy feeling.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Wait til she out and haul the vanity to the dump. Tell it was infected with termites.


----------



## my2centsworth (Jun 12, 2016)

Love the shower!

If vanity must be kept, I agree with the others, single mirror over vanity plus a single light fixture the length of the new mirror would give the room an updated feel and not look as "frilly". Remove the towel rack over the toilet. New modern looking faucets would help the vanity also.


----------



## shreyakakkar (Jun 30, 2016)

First remove that all hanging elements, Remove Towel rack above toilet and put new towel wooden shelf, single light and mirror will be better than two. try to change color also, paint some bright colors. you can check online Nitido design, you will get better option.


----------

